# DIRECTV announces Official YouTube Channel



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Here is the link: http://www.youtube.com/directv

Enjoy!


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

Now if we could only get youtube on Directv.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

kiknwing said:


> Now if we could only get youtube on Directv.


you can play youtube on directv


----------



## mcss1985 (Dec 6, 2007)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> Here is the link: http://www.youtube.com/directv
> 
> Enjoy!


As awsome as that NFLST app is, I'm confused by the title of the thread. What is the youtube channel?

Edit:
Oh I get it now. Its just a DirecTv channel on youtube. Thought it was gonna be something different.

Sorry I knew I shouldn't have eaten those paint chips as kid.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

mcss1985 said:


> As awsome as that NFLST app is, I'm confused by the title of the thread. What is the youtube channel?


A section of the youtube website dedicated to DirecTV, ran by DirecTV.

Any user of youtube can create a channel and host videos on a portion of youtubes website.


----------



## Brent04 (Nov 23, 2004)

YouTube to begin reinforcing restricted API access on Dec. 2

http://www.neowin.net/news/main/09/11/22/youtube-to-begin-reinforcing-restricted-api-access-on-dec-2


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

Pretty cool for Directv to do this.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hey, that's pretty cool.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

kiknwing said:


> Now if we could only get youtube on Directv.


Maybe that's on the way??? Step 1 would be to get a presence on YouTube to establish the partnership. Check. Step 2?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> Here is the link: http://www.youtube.com/directv
> 
> Enjoy!


Sadly, no email from DirecTv. Nothing in the TV mail on the receiver about it either. Didn't see anything on the main website either. Whoever is doing there marketing has dropped more balls than the Browns. :nono:


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Maybe the new DirecTivo will have Youtube browsing capabilities?

(I know, wrong thread, but you cracked the door open)


----------



## Sim-X (Sep 24, 2009)

cool


----------



## Joe C (Mar 3, 2005)

What is this ? Youtube is blocked at work, can't see it.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Maybe that's on the way??? Step 1 would be to get a presence on YouTube to establish the partnership. Check. Step 2?


Forgot to get back to you about Marc Singer's voice. Watched the two mini series, couldn't watch the series itself. During the second mini series, I asked my wife what she thought of Singer's voice. Her reply, "He sounds like Captain Janeway." Not squeaky, but strange for a person his size.

Rich


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

kiknwing said:


> Now if we could only get youtube on Directv.


You can via a media server. If needed it will do the transcoding on the fly and you can watch youtube on your TV. 

Mike


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Check out the comments on that page.

It didn't take long for the trolls to infiltrate there. :eek2:


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm not seeing that great double play video there.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Interesting, wonder what they will post up in the future...hopefully not just marketing fluff 

Now we need a DBSTalk YouTube channel!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Grentz said:


> Interesting, wonder what they will post up in the future...hopefully not just marketing fluff
> 
> Now we need a DBSTalk YouTube channel!


Where's SG when we need him? :nono2:


----------



## Whogaman (Feb 6, 2008)

I just lurk here, but read a lot of posts so please excuse my barreling in, but I guess we can now welcome D* into the 21st century. :lol:

Peace Whoga


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

All you guys watching this are slowing me down.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

kiknwing said:


> Now if we could only get youtube on Directv.


You can watch You Tube videos on DirecTV, through Media Share, if you have TVersity installed.


----------



## Ashtonian (Jan 31, 2007)

dorfd1 said:


> you can play youtube on directv


you can?
how


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Ashtonian said:


> you can?
> how


Some can, I have never got it to work, as loudo suggests in the previous post. I am sure he will post with threads to help and I wish your luck in you success.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

armophob said:


> Some can, I have never got it to work, as loudo suggests in the previous post. I am sure he will post with threads to help and I wish you luck in you success.


Here is how I view You Tube videos, using Media Share & TVersity;
1. Open TVersity on your computer.
2. On the right side of the TVersity screen, under the TVersity logo, select You Tube.
3. When the You Tube page pops up select the categories you want to view by clicking on the "+" on the right of the category. Select as many as you want.
4. If you want to verify they got selected, select the "Library" tab. Then select "Media RSS Feeds/Video RSS". You should see the categories you choose in the right box.
5. Open Media Share, on the TV. 
6. Select (Computer name)TVersity.
7. Then select RSS & Podcasts.
8. Select the Category you want to view videos from. 
9. On the next screen select the video you want to watch.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

You Tube is scary easy on the DirecTV receivers using PlayOn (along with Hulu, Netflix, CBS, any video podcast on the planet). Just select YouTube on your HR2x thru Media Share and tha't it.

Also can with Tversity and other media share programs.


----------



## confortif (Sep 29, 2006)

Joe C said:


> What is this ? Youtube is blocked at work, can't see it.


Yeah, this is becoming a more and more common business practice. My company has blocked many of our overseas offices using smart firewalls. They regularly block YouTube, Facebook, Hulu, Limelight and other commercial sites that have a record of being abused by employees (they perform a detailed analysis before any ban.) In some cases they have found a 95% bandwidth use on these sites. I work with these offices to return the access with rules imposed for the employees. Just a sign of the times.


----------



## confortif (Sep 29, 2006)

I have YouTube access on my new Sony XBR TV and I have to say, it isn't that exciting. I prefer to watch it on my computer given even the best resolutions now available on YouTube.


----------

